# New to motorhoming!



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

My wife and I have just recently bought a second hand Starspirit which after a lot of searching around other makes and models of motorhome suited us pefectly. As we are very new to motorhoming any advice would be gratefuly recieved. I hope that the same goes for motorhoming as for camping everbody willing to help everbody else.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

im sure you will find plenty of help. you definately will on here. we have only had our MH for the past year and must admit we have found everybody that we have met to be very friendly and always willing to help.

we have also had lots of help from the people on here.  

andy & amanda


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

They - or should I say we are a friendly lot . . . 99% of the time, the other 1% we like to wind eachother up, - but post a query or question & you'll have the answer in no time [or several variations of the answer] - with this weekend being the Peterborough motorhome show & 60 vans attending you 'may' find this site nice & quiet . . . but don't be fooled 'cause as Arnie says "We'll be back" 8)


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Morristhemotorhome.
I have a Starspirit, bought last November, and I am new to motorhoming. Like you we were impressed with the layout. Can I recommend that you join the "Autocruisers" (a club specifically for Autocruise owners) the Secretary is a Sheila Lennie (Tel 01912500271) they often have rallies and it is ideal to meet with other autocruisers and pick up various tips


----------



## 101753 (Nov 11, 2006)

*new to motorhoming*

we too are new motorhomers having just purchased a Autocruise Vista on an 02 plate. we are picking up ideas as we go along. we recently took our Flo back to the dealer in Cumbria from where we bought it for some minor tweaks to be ironed out. when we went to collect it the carpets were covered in dirty oily footprints courtesy of the service staff. we were really annoyed as we have waited a long time, having put two children thr university, and told the dealer so in no uncertain terms. we collect Flo again today so we shall see if carpets are clean or not. can anyone rec where to get a Peugeot Boxer base vehicle serviced in Cumbria and also the habitation check.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome thetwigster

We are a friendly lot and as has already been said and there are motorhomers here only too willing to pass on help and advice if you have a query.

We had a problem finding finding someone to service our Boxer based mh while still under warranty. The height and length are most often the problem.
We finally rang Peugeot who were very helpful in directing us to a garage who they knew serviced motorhomes.
Might be worth a try if all else fails.

Good luck


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well done Morris!

Ask away & enjoy 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, Twigster

I see you've fooled a couple of experienced forum members by tagging your post onto an older post. I'll say welcome to you, and to Morris if he's still around.

Sorry about the damage to your carpets. That's one thing that really annoys me - some dealers / employees just treat it like it's a dirty old van, not somebody's pride and job, which may have taken many sacrifices and/or hard work to purchase. To them, it's just something to be fixed.

I'm surprised that no one checks the state of the van before it's handed back to you. Time and again we hear of damage through carelessness that's just ignored, in the hope you'll not notice it until it's too late, and they can deny responsibility.

Rant over. Hope the pickup went OK.

Gerald


----------

